
My Secret Way to Find Good Names for Projects & Startups - kingsidharth
http://www.64notes.com/find-good-names-for-projects-startups
======
huhtenberg
> _64 Notes, Createens, Spojit, Besperk_

Nothing against the approach (which is how every naming service and
professional works - they start with something and iterate in various
directions until they get the right ring, feel and concept), but the examples
given are rather abysmal. Createens is a _Cretin_ in disguise, Besperk is a
_Beserk_ , and 64 notes is just generic and forgettable. Spojit is the only
one without any direct associations, unique and nice sounding.

~~~
betterth
64notes is just another "me too" copy of 37signals, IMO.

~~~
kingsidharth
and 99 Designs

~~~
jasoncrawford
and 43 Things (not to mention the unrelated 43 Folders)

------
fab13n
He forgot to mention a key quality, often overlooked by out-of-touch (a.k.a.
"old") marketing staff: the name must be easily googled; even for the billions
of people who don't restrict their Google settings to "English only".

------
scott_s
Play a few games of Scrabble. Every game, I want to play many simple to
pronounce, simple to spell combinations of letters that are not English words,
but they "feel" like they should be.

------
ale55andro
It's very difficult to find a good name that is meaningful(reflecting the
business), short and easy to remember (short as in the 5-6 letter range). When
the name does not reflect the business at hand, the name can be reused at a
minimum. Further more, if you diversify your business and branch out into
other areas, your name won't hold you back. To that end, whether the word is
foreign or not doesn't really diminish the value of the name and it may even
help you find a good name quicker. _so long as it is short, has a good rhyme
to it and it's easy to remember_. This is not novelty either, it's already
been blogged to death.

------
treefrog
I'd really enjoy seeing a knee-jerk reaction from founders, shying away from
nonsense naming conventions. I understand that it's in an attempt to be "hip"
and separate one's business from the companies of yore. However, it's not
necessary.

I imagine it's a lot like getting a tattoo. You're 20-something and pick
something you really like. It makes you feel cool. Then, 20 years later, you
look at it in the mirror everyday thinking "Why?..."

------
marquis
An issue for me with startup names is that they have absolutely no relation to
what they do. How many times I have found a great service on HN, only to try
and remember what it was a month later and for the life of me it could be any
one of 'susu','akio','berpo'.. give me pingdom or ringcentral any day.

------
benblack86
I can just about spell English words. I am not able to correctly Google
foreign words.

------
jorkos
clasio better than classic! really? clasio is not a good name....it simply
presents too many spelling problems.

~~~
jessegavin
I completely agree, especially for a wrist watch startup.

------
CPlatypus
"Besperk, Ogmerk, Oyake, Verloop"

I worked for Revivio. I worked for SiCortex. I can handle bad names, but these
are names I'd only use in place of swear words. "This code is ogmerk. Go
besperk yourself." If you used these names too often around prisoners of war,
you'd be violating the Geneva Conventions.

